# Seekarten auf iPhone



## OssiEde (5. Januar 2010)

Liebe Angelfreunde
wenn irgend jemand Erfahrungen damit hat könnte er sich mal bitte mitteilen. Habe schon welche im AppStore gefunden unter Marine. Kostet aber für unsere Region 40 Euro. (in diesem Fall Karte 45 Skagerag) Aber immer noch billiger als nen neuer Plotter.
Schon mal Danke|supergri


----------



## werto (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seekarten auf iPhone*

jailbreak machen danach die programme kostenlos herunterladen


----------



## Ben-CHI (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seekarten auf iPhone*

Hi, schreib mal dem User Wheelinger ne PN.

Der hat sich eine Karte für den Peenestrom gezogen und war soweit ich weis sehr zufrieden damit.

Grüße


----------



## OssiEde (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seekarten auf iPhone*

@werto 
danke werde es mal versuchen.:m

@Ben-Chi
Vieleicht kann er mir ja weiter helfen... Danke:m


----------



## dltattoo (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seekarten auf iPhone*



werto schrieb:


> jailbreak machen danach die programme kostenlos herunterladen




 [FONT=&quot]Ja und danach jegliche Garantieansprüchen hinüber[/FONT] super Tip !!!!

#q#q#q


----------



## Stonie (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seekarten auf iPhone*

@dltattoo

An den Tip ist rein von der Garantie her nix zu meckern !

Hab schon ein gejailbreaktes iPhone eingesendet und kein Problem !

Was ich hier allerdins nicht so gut finde, ist die Sache mit der kostenlosen Installation einer kostenpflichtige App via Cydia oder Installous ! Leute das ist illegal....

MfG
Sydney-OZ


----------



## malinke (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seekarten auf iPhone*

... hab mir vor nem halben jahr von navionics die karte geholt Berlin-Bornholm-Kattegatt ist alles drauf und bestens funktional. das display ist natürlich klein. aber ein super preis dafür, und legal. KAUFEN!!!
gruß M.


----------



## OssiEde (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seekarten auf iPhone*

Ja genau diese Karte Brauche ich. Habe sie auch schon gefunden. Nur der Preis hatte mich ein wenig abgeschreckt. Ohne was zu sehen und zu hören, dass war mir zu heikel. Aber du sagst das Teil funktioniert super. Was mich noch interessiert ist aber, da ich die Karte nur zum Angeln brauche, wie detailiert ist die Karte, sind Unterwasserberge drauf und vor allem Tiefenangaben????????????????


----------



## Sockeye (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Seekarten auf iPhone*

Einfach mal generell....

*Das ist ein Hund!*







*Das ist kein Hund! *(Höchtens ein Türstopper)






*Das ist ein Outdoor-Telefon!*









*Das ist ein Outdoor GPS!*






*und das in ein IPhone.*





Bitte überlegt euch gut, was ihr da aufs Salzwasser nehmen wollt.

VG
Sockeye


----------

